# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Inexpensive Breakfast on the Beach?

## Kold Ass Mofo

Any suggestions on how not to spend US$20 every morning at breakfast?

----------


## saeyedoc

Get if from a place like Sweet Spot, where the taxi drivers go. About $6. Or make your own if you have a kitchen.

----------


## sabu

Lena's Inn Ting for Jamaican Omelette - say hi to Khadine!

----------


## Todd

Montana's.  Omelet & Hash browns with some sides around $10.  It's enough for the wife and I.

----------


## Kold Ass Mofo

> Montana's.  Omelet & Hash browns with some sides around $10.  It's enough for the wife and I.


Thank you. Montana's is one of our must goes, usually for lunch.

----------


## Chrispy

Coconuts on the beach under 20 beside Mom's

----------


## Chrispy

Montana's best choice across the road In my opinion

----------


## Sasmith

Coletta’s Restaurant across from Roots Bamboo, all the locals eat there.

----------


## SoloTraveller

> Any suggestions on how not to spend US$20 every morning at breakfast?


Montanta's or Cafe Goa

----------


## fargoman

Treehouse buffet..13$ last time was there..including beverages

----------


## JohnNYC

Sweet spot, Cafe Goa, or banana bread and fresh fruit & juice from the beach vendors.

----------


## frankk

I recommend Cafe Goa but it’s not cheap when we get all those “Angry” bloody mary’s.  I also recommend Coletta’s and they are cheap. We generally alternate between these places.

----------


## jojo p

Bar b barn has a great breakfast.  you get American potatoes, choice of bacon, sausage , or ham, 2 eggs, and toast and juice for I believe 7 bucks.    
For those that like the Jamaican breakfast, is it very good as well !

----------


## TAH

> Any suggestions on how not to spend US$20 every morning at breakfast?


West end: Sips n bites, Pablo's, Pee Wee's, Jus Natural, Connies, and some others I'm not thinking of. 
Beach: Sweet Spot, Montana's, Cafe Goa, but I'm not a beach person so I don't know any others down that way.

----------


## LivinInThe603

not so on the beach but a nice diversion, I think, is Sweet Spice... prices in JAD which makes me happy! I spent about 900 for an omelet, toast, coffee and ice water, as I recall.

----------


## Beachgyrl67

Colettas and Montana’s both really good and inexpensive.

----------


## Jenn

Anyone know what time Montana's opens?

----------


## rotomu

> West end: Sips n bites, Pablo's, Pee Wee's, Jus Natural, Connies, and some others I'm not thinking of. 
> Beach: Sweet Spot, Montana's, Cafe Goa, but I'm not a beach person so I don't know any others down that way.


Can you tell me where Montana's is please? Cafe Goa too? Thanks, headed south Friday!!!!

----------


## Monty&Melo

We usually get to Montana's (just right across the street from Fun Holiday, next to the Jungle) about 9am, but in busy season there are people there before us, so I would say anytime after 8am would be safe.

----------


## Jenn

Thanks, Monty and Melo - I feel like I ask that same question every single year. LOL However, we have never seemed to find them open in the morning. Will be trying for sure this year in a few short weeks!

----------


## frankk

Here’s a link to a pretty good map showing where everything is:
http://travelsinjamaica.com/negril-map-of-everything

----------


## Bossman

Lena's Inn Ting is a great spot for breakfast on the beach located between The Palms and Sea Splash. Kadine can make an excellent Jamaican breakfast with Ackee, veg and Saltfish as well as an American breakfast of bacon and eggs. All at very reasonable prices. Excellent egg club sandwiches too. Lena's Inn Ting is on the same property as Donaldson's Inn and all part of the same Donaldson's family.

----------


## ukran1ans

White Sands beach front restaurant is reasonable as well...

----------


## Todd

> Heres a link to a pretty good map showing where everything is:
> http://travelsinjamaica.com/negril-map-of-everything


Once you download the map.  You can hit Ctrl+F and a search box will pop up and you can type the name of the place you are looking for and it will highlight on the map.

----------


## Jody

I agree. I've always heard good things about Montanas. Each time we've gone in the morning (certainly not before 9) , we've never found them open. I gave up trying.

----------


## saeyedoc

> I agree. I've always heard good things about Montanas. Each time we've gone in the morning (certainly not before 9) , we've never found them open. I gave up trying.


This last trip in December we had a great dinner there, went back a few days later and they weren't even open on a Saturday night (week before Christmas)

----------


## Kold Ass Mofo

> Here’s a link to a pretty good map showing where everything is:
> http://travelsinjamaica.com/negril-map-of-everything


Thank you for the map. 
Thank everyone for your input. I am going to make a list, and report back.

----------


## Sam I Am

I am a huge fan of the Bacon, egg & cheese breakfast sandwich at Montana's.... only $400J... so less than $3.50US.  Fast, cheap and i take it to go.  The only problem I run into is the hit or miss of them being open.

I also like the breakfast at Alfreds... It is more expensive than Montana's but I think it is in the $10-$15 range.

----------

